
Show HN: LearnSearch – User Curated Learning Resources built with Vue, Firestore - hsikka
https://learnsearch.xyz/
======
hsikka
Hey folks! I just spent the past few nights building LearnSearch, a web app
where you can share learning resources and upvote the ones that help you or
are valuable in someway. I asked a lot of people what they wished they knew
when they started self teaching or learning something new, and the feedback
was always that they wish they could tell the good resources from the ones
that lead them astray, and that others were vital in letting them know about
this. I wanted to make this same interaction scaleable, so I built
LearnSearch!

At it's core, LearnSearch is trying to bring that experience of asking the
right person and getting actionable advice on how to learn something, to scale
so that we all can tap into our collective experiences.

LearnSearch is still in its early, early infancy, and I'm going to continue to
build out different feeds, my big vision is that users will eventually be able
to upload their own learning guides and paths, linking together relevant
resources in meaningful ways. You'll also be able to search the body of
knowledge to find exactly what you need.

It's my first real crack at a side project, and it's got about 50 users so
far! Small things like that make me happy. I'm gonna grab a quick nap, since I
haven't slept in a while, but I'd love to hear what you guys think ;)

~~~
asicsp
good project to work on! I too had similar idea (especially about confidently
pointing out to good resources) but never started it.. instead I just created
curated resources for topics I'm familiar with

obviously you haven't yet implemented search, do consider doing something like
[https://learn-anything.xyz/mathematics](https://learn-
anything.xyz/mathematics)

~~~
hsikka
Awesome, yeah I love learn-anything, i just think there is a more fluid
contribution mechanism that could be implemented.

Search is a feature I really want to add, it's been my intention to always
make this a sort of human curated search engine for learning. The ability to
be able to type in a query and see actionable links rated by their upvotes
would be magical.

Thank you for the feedback, I'll keep hacking and trying to improve it :)

------
hsikka
Hey guys, OP here! Sorry if it shut down momentarily, the traffic exceeded the
firebase read quota for a free account. Nonetheless, I paid their fee and it
should be up and running now!

------
nasredin
A bit OT.

Please don't use .XYZ TLD.

It consists of abc.xyz (Google) and the rest is exclusively used by SEO
spam/regular spam/malware/scams.

I block the entire TLD.

~~~
hsikka
yeah I feel the same way. I actually got it because it was only 5 bucks, i
could swing it for an mvp without having to spend to much cash. Maybe
learnsearch.io would be better

------
21stio
A little ironic, it's called learnsearch but you cant't search :D And what's
the registration for?

~~~
hsikka
Hahaha yep, incredibly ironic. I'm working on adding search ASAP, I didn't
expect to get this many eyes on it so fast as it's an mvp still.

The registration is really to contribute and upvote. Since we're trying to
build a reliable, credible learning community, having real users, and future
functionality like karma or reputation is important, I think.

After all, what hopefully sets this apart from other resources like wikihow
and the like is that its focused on actual rated resources uploaded by actual
learners like you and I. Or at least, that's what I hope!

I'm super new to all this, so I'm honestly just trying to build it and see
where it takes me haha

~~~
21stio
alright, definitely a cool start! I wish you all best on your journey :)

------
sjroot
This is a pretty cool tool but I would recommend using a more eye-friendly
color scheme on the website. How was your experience in working with the new
Firestore DB?

~~~
hsikka
Yeah, I'll update the color scheme! Firestore is pretty sweet, the querying is
a little strange to get used to, but its definitely a good tool. Still in
beta, so there are certain usage limitations

------
stemuk
What framework did you use for the Material Design look? Pretty cool website!

~~~
hsikka
Hey man, thank you! Hopefully I'll be adding some value to the world with it.

I used vuetify, [https://vuetifyjs.com/vuetify/why-
vuetify](https://vuetifyjs.com/vuetify/why-vuetify), which was awesome and
really quick to get started with.

------
theCalibrius
hsikka is a rising star. Definitely a person to watch. Great stuff here.

~~~
hsikka
Thanks b-ry

------
kpennell
darn...didn't work.

~~~
hsikka
I think the total reads exceeded my free firebase quota LOL so I had to shell
out like 20 bucks, but it should be back up now

